# Bundesministerium der Justiz stellt Verhaltensregeln bei Abzocke zur Verfügung



## Krennz (13 Januar 2010)

Anlässlich mehrerer Anfragen beim BMJ erhielt ich nun einen Link zu Verhaltensweisen bei Abofallen

BMJ | Kostenfallen im Internet

Viel Spass beim lesen.

Im Endeffekt genau das, was die Helferlein hier und in vielen anderen Foren immer sagen:

Nicht bezahlen, Ruhebewahren, sich nicht einschüchtern lassen und sein Geld behalten.

Grüsse  Klaus


----------



## Teleton (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesministerium der Justiz stellt Verhaltensregeln bei Abzocke zur Verfügung*

Das hört sich ja fast so an, als ob in der zweiten Hälfte der laufenden Dekade Europa Kostenfallen den Hahn abdrehen wird. 
Zittert vor 2018 verdammte Abzocker! 


> Was die Bundesregierung gegen Kostenfallen im Internet unternimmt
> 
> Die Bundesregierung ist der Auffassung, dass zum Schutz der Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher ein europaweit einheitliches Vorgehen gegen Kostenfallen im Internet geboten ist. Aus diesem Grund hat sie das Thema auch bei den Verhandlungen zu dem Vorschlag der Europäischen Kommission für eine Richtlinie des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates über Rechte der Verbraucher angesprochen und in Brüssel einen Formulierungsvorschlag unterbereitet. In den Verhandlungen wird sich die Bundesregierung weiter für eine europäische Regelung zum Schutz der Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher einsetzen.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesministerium der Justiz stellt Verhaltensregeln bei Abzocke zur Verfügung*

Die sollten sich doch erstmal die Frage stellen, warum es diese Kostenfallen nur in Deutschland gibt (bzw. von deutschen Betreibern über ausländische Tarnfirmen), und so gut wie nirgendwo im EU-Ausland. 

Und warum es fast immer nur deutsche Inkassobüros sind, die hier die Geldeintreiberei durchziehen.

Das ganze ist für mein Dafürhalten ein fast ausschließlich deutsches Problem. Wie soll das auf europäischer Ebene angegangen werden? Es sollte erstmal im eigenen Saustall gemistet werden. Sprich: ein Verhaltenskodex für Inkassobüros und Inkassoanwälte gehört her, so wie es ihn fast überall im Ausland gibt. Das geht heute schon, auch unter geltendem EU-Recht. Nur müsste man dazu erst einmal eine Abkehr vom geltenden Deregulierungswahn in Betracht ziehen, mit dem man den Inkassobüros Freiheiten garantiert, wie es sie im EU-Ausland ansonsten nicht gibt.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesministerium der Justiz stellt Verhaltensregeln bei Abzocke zur Verfügung*

Besonders bedauerlich ist, dass auch die Verbraucherzentralen sich zum eigentlichen Kernpunkt  des 
Problems in vornehmes Schweigen hüllen und an den Symptomen rumdoktern anstatt das Thema  
Inkassostalking der Öffentlichkeit und der Politik verständlich zu machen und   nahe zu  bringen und
  entsprechende Forderungen zu stellen.


----------



## Reinhard (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesministerium der Justiz stellt Verhaltensregeln bei Abzocke zur Verfügung*

_*Wie Sie Kostenfallen von vornherein vermeiden*

    * Die Internetseite vollständig und genau lesen. Es empfiehlt sich, bis zum Ende der Seite zu scrollen und insbesondere auch die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Ist von Vertragslaufzeiten oder Kündigungsfristen die Rede, weist dies in der Regel auf eine vertragliche Bindung hin, die mit Kosten verbunden ist.
    * Besondere Vorsicht ist geboten, wenn persönliche Daten (wie Name, Adresse und Bankdaten) abgefragt werden. Dies ist bei unentgeltlichen Angeboten nicht erforderlich und auch nicht üblich. Durch ein Gewinnspiel soll häufig nur von der Entgeltlichkeit abgelenkt werden.
    * Die Anbieterdaten im sogenannten Impressum lesen. Wird dort lediglich ein Postfach angegeben oder sitzt der Anbieter im Ausland, kann es unter Umständen schwierig sein, seine Rechte durchzusetzen._

DAS ist überhaupt das Allerwichtigste.
Vielleicht sollte man hier mal eine Umfrage in der Art starten:

_Ich bin auf die Seite Computerbetrug.de gekommen weil:_
X _Ich meine Daten ohne zu überlegen eingegeben habe_
X _Die Seite nicht vollständig gelesen habe_
X _Mir nicht klar war dies ein Abo gegen Entgelt ist_
usw.

Ich möchte wetten, dass dies bei 99% unserer hier Hilfe suchenden Nutzlosanbieter-Geschädigten zutrifft.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesministerium der Justiz stellt Verhaltensregeln bei Abzocke zur Verfügung*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Ich möchte wetten, dass dies bei 99% unserer hier Hilfe suchenden Nutzlosanbieter-Geschädigten zutrifft.


99,9999% sind über Googeladsensewerbung  oder Spam auf die Nutzlosseiten geraten.
Es würde schon erheblich helfen, wenn die User den Unterschied zwischen 
Werbung und  echten Treffern  kennen würden und * niemals * auf Spam = unverlangte Mails 
reagieren würden.


----------

